# Imaging at a Trillion Frames per Second



## AprilForever (Aug 21, 2012)

Here is a link to what he is calling femto photography...

http://www.ted.com/talks/ramesh_raskar_a_camera_that_takes_one_trillion_frames_per_second.html?source=facebook#.UDOqFrjPf0y.facebook

The lens he is using is a Sigma 24-75 2.8! At least at one point, any way...


----------



## Aronek (Sep 3, 2012)

Quite impressive, never have seen anything like it captured like that before


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 3, 2012)

I think its very interesting, but it has been around for a year or two.
They are likely talking it up again because they need another government grant. University research projects compete for the government research money, and MIT has a really good PR department.
Its not actually photography at a trillion times a second, thats just part of the PR hype.

You see the same hype with Black Silicone, every time they need more research money, its suddenly in the news.


----------

